# Running cmd.exe



## D-Day (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi, whenever I run cmd.exe, I get a few lines of text at the top of the window that say something like:

"The system cannot find message text for message number 0x2334 in the message file for Application."

This is printed 2 or 3 times with different numbers but otherwise cmd.exe seems to work. Also, the message appears after I run certain commands such as "dir", as well as when I try to run a program from cmd.exe that isn't in the directory. 

Now I'm really not sure of what the problem might be so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jubai (Jul 4, 2007)

are you the system administartor of that machine ?


----------



## D-Day (Aug 9, 2005)

Yes I am. And I should mention that I'm using a cmd file that has been copied to My Documents folder. I get the warning when I put a copy of the file anywhere, yet it seems to work perfectly fine when it's in the System32 folder.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Go to *start* > *Run* type *cmd* and press *enter*. Do you still get the error codes?


----------



## D-Day (Aug 9, 2005)

No, I get the copyright info like I'm supposed to. 

I just realized something interesting, I found a copy of cmd.exe in one of my old folders from my XP days, and that one seems to work well anywhere. But if I copy the one from the System32 folder I get the warning.

The reason that I'd like to be able to copy the file to different folders is because at school we do a lot of stuff in cmd, but the folders with the stuff we work on are kinda deep. So I simply copy the file into the folder I'm working in so that it points there from the beginning


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the actual admin account is well and truly hidden in vista
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/use-command-prompt-here-in-windows-vista/


----------



## D-Day (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks Dai, that works quite nicely. I actually did that hack on an XP machine I had a while back but I had forgotten all about it.

Do you have any idea to what could cause those warnings?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

sorry not that knowledgable in that area,there is a fair bit on google on it but it's over my head


----------



## D-Day (Aug 9, 2005)

Yeah I checked out Google, and it's all kinda confusing. It seems to happen under many different circumstances. Oh well, Thanks for the help anyways.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

It's possible a path variable issue but if that was the case, you would probably get a different error message??


----------



## timg11 (Dec 29, 2009)

I know this thread is rather stale, but it came up in Google when I was looking for a this problem with Windows 7. I was getting similar error messages when I used a CMD.EXE from a shortcut on my desktop. I did not get the errors when typing CMD.EXE into the Run command on the start menu.

I had created my desktop CMD shortcut by copying the CMD.EXE shortcut from the start menu and dropping on the desktop with right-click Copy. With XP and prior Windows, this is what you would do, copy a shortcut, rather than making a shortcut to a shortcut. 

It turns out in Windows 7, copying the item from the start menu actually copies the EXE file, so I had a copy of CMD.EXE in C:\Users\MyUserName\Desktop. In addition, it appears that in Windows 7, CMD.EXE will not run correctly anywhere except from C:\Windows\System32.

I fixed the problem by right-click dragging the CMD.EXE item from the start menu and using the "Create Shortcut" option when dropping it.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Or, easier acces to the copy in \system32 - 
START | type *cmd.exe* | RIGHT-click on cmd.exe | select "Run as Adminisrtrator"

You can RIGHT-click on cmd.exe (in \\system32) and PIN it to the start menu or PIN it yo the Taskbar - that's what I do.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

